# PPD-File erstellen, oder ein fertige finden



## Aturnwald (20. Jan. 2016)

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum drin.

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem;
ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 und habe einen sehr alten HP-Plotter, der HPGL/1 und nicht HPGL/2 unterstützt..

So, nun habe ich schon alle möglichen Versuche unternommen via CUPS,
Gutenprint, ect. Daten zum Plotter zu senden, die Einstellungen auf
ttyUSB0 sind 9600, 8N1 und RTS/CTS Hardwareprotokoll.
Es werden Daten zum Plotter gesandt, weil das zeigt das dortige Display an.
Jedoch was CUPS sendet ist völliger Müll, da es der Plotter nicht versteht.
Wenn ich via einem Terminal Programm oder im Terminal ein HPGL File (
ist reiner ASCII-Text ) sende, dann funzt der Plotter perfekt, jedoch
via CUPS geht nix.

So, nun ist mein Plan ein eigenes PPD-File zu schreiben, nur finde ich dazu im Net absolut keine Dokumentation dazu.
Nun meine Frage an euch, hat wer eine Ahnung wo ich

a) Dokus zu Erstellung eines PPD-Files bekomme,
b) irgend wer schon mal so eine File via froomatic ect. erstellt hat, bzw
c) ein solches für den HP-Plotter 7550A, 7575 ect. besteht.

Die Programme TUX-Plot, chiplotle usw. helfen mir leider nicht, da diese
nicht auf meinem System gehen, sie stürzen mit einer Fehlermeldung ab,
und da ich mich mit Python absolut nicht auskenne und auch im Net nichts
brauchbares gefunden habe wie ich diese Fehler umgehe, bin ich nun am
Ende meiner Ideen angelangt.
Ich möchte einfach nur mit einem Programm ein TXT-File an den Plotter
senden welches er verarbeitet, am liebsten via Drucken, weil zuerst
immer ein Terminal-Programm aufrufen, die Daten einstellen, nen
Schnittstellen Test machen ect. das dauert mir zu lange. Ich habe auch
schon div. C bzw. Forthran Routinen gefunden in welche der Plotter
implementiert ist, jedoch kann ich bis dato damit noch nichts anfangen.

Somit, bräuchte ich bitte dringendst Hilfe, ich bin für jede kleine Idee dankbar. Lg. euer Toni


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Jan. 2016)

mal bei HP nachgefragt ob die ein PPD-File für den Plotter haben?


----------



## Aturnwald (20. Jan. 2016)

Yep, das habe ich, nach unendlichen vielen telephonaten bin ich schließlich in Amerkia bei HP gelandet und die dort haben mir gesagt, dass sie selbst leider nichts mehr haben, und ich mir das selbst, besorgen oder im Netz suchen soll, jedoch meinte ein dortiger Techniker, dass er sich noch daran erinnern kann, das besagter Plotter unter UNIX / Linux perfekt geht, nur haben sie keine Programme mehr dafür. Das gut an der Sache ist nur, ich habe mittlerweile einige C Routinen gefunden, wo so ne Art Druckertreiber drin ist, die sind aus den Jahren 84 bzw. 88 aber ich weis ned, wie ich dieses einbinden soll, auch habe ich unter Forthran etwas gefunden, jedoch kann ich aus diesem keine PPD's erstellen. Ich wäre ja schon mal froh, wenn ich ne Anleitung hätte, wie am PPD's erstellt über froomatic, Gutenprint oder Cups, das wäre mir egal.


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Jan. 2016)

Baujahr älter als 84, geht da was am Plotter kaput, wird es doch sowieso schon schwierig Ersatzteile zu bekommen, wieso dann nicht gleich ein neuen Plotter besorgen, anstatt sich jetzt hier mühevoll ein Treiber zusammen zu schreiben?


----------



## Aturnwald (20. Jan. 2016)

Nee, weil man diese Teile noch perfekt reparieren kann, und außerdem habe ich damals knappe 17.000.- DM bezahlt für das Ding und ich will mich einfach aus nostalgie Gründen nicht davon trennen, und komischerweise hat HP noch alle Ersatzteile auf Lager, da habe ich mich erst kürzlich wieder in Amerika informiert. 
Ich will mir einfach halt keinen neuen Plotter kaufen, da ich nichts von der Wegwerfgesellschaft halte. So lange er perfekt plottet brauche ich keinen neuen, da mache ich mir lieber die Mühe und schreibe einen Treiber, weil da lerne ich noch was dabei. Lg. Toni


----------

